
Facebook Taking Open-Source Software Ethos to Drones - shahryc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/30/facebook-taking-open-source-software-ethos-to-drones/?_r=0
======
shahryc
"Facebook is developing advanced telecommunications, complete with autonomous
laser-firing drones, and it is doing it as if it were a big software project."
\---- pretty cool!

